# Detailed video on Oberon website of Kindle cover



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hope this hasn't been posted yet.

Fantastic detailed video of Oberon demonstrating the cover

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! It's a great video and just another example of what a wonderful company Oberon is


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks so much! They are really nice covers and I'll be getting one at some point in the future.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Now, I really can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't wait to mine also...although mine is with the velcro!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I know that women tend to be less technically oriented than men, but is it really necessary to watch a 5 minute video in order to see and understand how a leather flap works?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to know why it looks like Brendan is in a padded cell (haven't watched it yet).

Betsy
*ignoring Jim. *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I want to know why it looks like the guy is in a padded cell (haven't watched it yet).
> 
> Betsy
> *ignoring Jim. *


The textile professional in you will be horrified at the wrinkled sheet hanging behind him as a screen. They couldn't whip out an iron? Don't watch it, Betsy, I know you'll cringe.

L

PS...watching this, I am glad I stuck with the velcro and didn't go for the corners.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too, Leslie.  Velcro Avenue of Trees should be here this week.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The textile professional in you will be horrified at the wrinkled sheet hanging behind him as a screen. They couldn't whip out an iron? Don't watch it, Betsy, I know you'll cringe.
> 
> L
> 
> PS...watching this, I am glad I stuck with the velcro and didn't go for the corners.


LOL " They couldn't whip up a Iron"  I glad I stuck with the velcro too.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I gotta say that one of the things I'm really enjoying about my Kindle is that it's helping support all these little companies and individuals right here in the US -- whether it's Oberon (CA), or Waterfield Designs (CA), or strangedog (NC), it's just nice to see that I don't have to buy mass-market junk from Wal-Mart -- unless I choose to, of course! 

WalMarters of the World, please don't flame me!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I gotta say that one of the things I'm really enjoying about my Kindle is that it's helping support all these little companies and individuals right here in the US -- whether it's Oberon (CA), or Waterfield Designs (CA), or strangedog (NC), it's just nice to see that I don't have to buy mass-market junk from Wal-Mart -- unless I choose to, of course!
> 
> WalMarters of the World, please don't flame me!


That is true I love the helping support of these little companies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They've earned our backing with their great customer support!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too.  Don't know what kind of holiday season Oberon would have had, but with all the Kindle cover orders -- it's got to be merry.  Hope they won't be working on Christmas and New Year's Day.    Maybe they can even get the Fridays after off too.  Happy Holidays, Oberon.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> Fantastic detailed video of Oberon demonstrating the cover
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


I just love Oberon! I took my Oberon journal and Oberon Kindle cover with me to Europe this past week and both got many compliments. I'm hoping the folks at Oberon get some international orders soon!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I made a mistake in looking at the Oberon journals - feel in love with a design that is not on a kindle cover yet, so I am waiting for it to be available before i get one of their covers.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in love with the Tree of life. But I don't have the budget for any cover any time soon. I wouldn't be able to make my mind up about Velcro or loops anyway. Its so pretty though. *sigh*


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

hey gang

Becca wanted me to let you know Oberon how has a video on the website.. these covers are so wonderful.. my Kindle has not been without it!

http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle.php


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been iffy on buying one and the video gives me alot food for thought. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!  I can't wait for Christmas!!!  (I'm pretty sure I'm getting the Tree of Life from my sister-in-law)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

What a difference a good visual makes. I am excited now and just hope they got my request for the corner version!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I gotta say that one of the things I'm really enjoying about my Kindle is that it's helping support all these little companies and individuals right here in the US -- whether it's Oberon (CA), or Waterfield Designs (CA), or strangedog (NC), it's just nice to see that I don't have to buy mass-market junk from Wal-Mart -- unless I choose to, of course!
> 
> WalMarters of the World, please don't flame me!


Believe me, I am so in your ballpark on this one!

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

TC the photos dont do it justice.. the beta testers and I can tell you they are stunning in person, they feel terrific.. I have four Medge and several by strangedog which I LOVE but My Oberon is in a class by itself..


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> TC the photos dont do it justice.. the beta testers and I can tell you they are stunning in person, they feel terrific.. I have four Medge and several by strangedog which I LOVE but My Oberon is in a class by itself..


What Patrizia says is true. I was one of the beta-testers they are stunning in person. Of all the covers I have I love my Oberson cover the best. I had a Christmas Cover made for my Kindle I do not think I will use it this year.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We have two Oberon video threads, so I am going to merge these together. Thanks!

Leslie


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have two Oberon video threads, so I am going to merge these together. Thanks!
> 
> Leslie


Thanks Leslie That is so cool that you could do that


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

What a great video! And I LOVE the shake test, don't think I've seen anyone else do that!


----------



## kindle mom (Nov 2, 2008)

i saw the video with brendan and i'm 100% sold on the corners now!!! however, i thought i wanted the tree of life until i was on their site and saw the creek bed maple!!!!!! OMG!!! patrizia, i have to have that in a kindle cover...it's gorgeous. any news about when/if they will do that design for kindle?? it is under new products but i believe it's just the journal cover...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle mom

that was my first choice as well.. I know the next one more then likey will be the butterfly but I am hoping that if all goes well they have indicated all designs may open up to do it.. when is anyones guess though


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Celtic Braid!
Celtic Braid!
Celtic Braid!

C'mon, people... your generation ended a war.  Surely you can get the Celtic Braid design on a Kindle cover.


----------



## kindle mom (Nov 2, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Kindle mom
> 
> that was my first choice as well.. I know the next one more then likey will be the butterfly but I am hoping that if all goes well they have indicated all designs may open up to do it.. when is anyones guess though


thanks....i hope those that are waiting on the covers with corners will post their thoughts when they get it..i may have to wait for that design now. the wait may kill me!!


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

The details are great, thanks for the post!  I love the Tree of Life, and it looks better in video than pics!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

starryskyz said:


> The details are great, thanks for the post! I love the Tree of Life, and it looks better in video than pics!


It actually looks even better in person.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, saw the video when I stalked the site yesterday. I am drooling!! Just makes me the wait harder. Uggggg!!!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Now I just need 2 things to happen:
1) Butterfly design
2) Oberon to accept my Amazon gift card!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Didn't someone say they have Kindles too at Oberon?  Maybe they would do some bartering....

Betsy


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm real excited now! I ordered one just like that. Love the shake test.  I'm glad I waited to by a cover till this one came out.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just ordered World Tree...now I have to wait until Christmas to get it!  I ordered the one with corners...


----------

